# Holiday Colours



## dpc (Dec 8, 2014)

I thought I'd start a thread for the upcoming holidays, whatever holidays one chooses, with a focus on colour. Abstraction isn't a sine qua non, but I wasn't sure where else to fit it.


----------



## dpc (Dec 8, 2014)

Detail of poinsettia with brocade overlay


----------



## dpc (Dec 8, 2014)

A couple more


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2014)

Very nice series, dpc . I especially like the 2hd and 3rd picture.


----------



## dpc (Dec 8, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series, dpc . I especially like the 2hd and 3rd picture.



Thanks!


----------



## dasmiller (Dec 9, 2014)

Holiday colors? Like green and red?




The Christmas Glass, Take 2


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2014)

dasmiller said:


> Holiday colors? Like green and red?




Cool shot....And welcome to CR


----------



## dasmiller (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks! 

I've been reading the site for a few years now, but I'm just a hobbyist and haven't really had much to contribute. Learned a lot by reading, though.


----------



## dpc (Dec 9, 2014)

dasmiller said:


> Holiday colors? Like green and red?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisely! Nice work.


----------



## tolusina (Dec 9, 2014)

dasmiller said:


> Holiday colors? Like green and red?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nicely done!


----------



## dpc (Dec 9, 2014)

Christmas arrangement


----------



## CanonOregon (Dec 11, 2014)

Hmmm...posted in wrong area and can't remove.


----------



## dpc (Dec 13, 2014)

Ribbon on Christmas tree


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2014)

Christmas ornaments in glass vase


----------



## robineaton (Oct 16, 2015)

Amazing series.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Dec 5, 2016)

my colourful approach of a christmas theme:






Frank


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2016)

Photorex said:


> my colourful approach of a christmas theme:
> 
> Frank



Nice


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2016)

Photorex said:


> my colourful approach of a christmas theme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Like the colours. The chocolate makes me hungry.


----------

